# Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)



## deBoe (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte euch meine Rutenaufbewahrung vorstellen, die ich kürzlich in meinem Keller selber gebaut und angebracht habe. Es ist möglich die Angeln sicher und variabel zu befestigen.

Benötigte Materialien zum Selbstbau:
(je nach zur Verfügung stehendem Platz kann die Länge variiert werden )

- 2x Holzlatte, 48x5x2000 mm
- 1x Holzlatte, 20x40x2000 mm
- 2m Klettband, harte Seite
- 3m Klettband, weiche Seite
- 3m Gurtband
- Schrauben und Dübel
- Leim, Nägel
- Nähgarn, Nähmaschine

Bauanleitung
1. Untere Ablage:
nimm die dünne Holzlatte und verleime sie mit der dickeren Holzlatte, am besten mit dünnen Nägeln sicherheitshalber noch annageln;
so dass eine Art Miniregal entsteht, auf dem später die Angelruten stehen können. 

2. untere Ablage waagrecht an die Wand anbringen

3. Obere Befestigung:
die zweite dünne Latte in der Höhe waagrecht an die Wand anbringen, dass die kürzeste Angel noch bequem befestigt werden kann.

3. an die obere dünne Latte das harten Teil des Klettbandes mit einem Tacker befestigen

4. Befestigung:
das weiche Klettband mittig auf das Gurtband aufnähen

5. das Gurtband mit dem weichen Klettband in ca. 10-20 cm lange Stücke schneiden, je nachdem wie dick die zu befestigen Angeln sind

6. Angeln befestigen, fertig! :q 

Auch sind anderer Werkzeuge zu befestigen, wie Messer mit Gürtelschlaufe, Kescher usw. 

Ich denke dies ist eine sehr Kostengünstige und sehr schöne Methode die Angeln sicher und übersichtlich geordnet aufzubewahren. 

Viel Spaß beim Nachbauen. #h
deBoe

Zusatz: Materialkosten ca. 10,- €


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

schaut gut aus #6


----------



## Aalhunter33 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Jau,prima Idee finde ich.
Besonders die preisgünstige Alternative mit den Klettbändern.


----------



## Gohann (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Gute Idee, darauf hätte ich auch kommen können!#6 Suche schon einige Zeit nach Alternativen zu den herkömmlichen Befestigungen. Ich denke mit einem guten Klettband funktioniert das auch als Deckenhalterung. Werde es einmal ausprobieren.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## deBoe (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

HAllo,

ich denke dass das System in jeglicher Form einzusetzen ist, ob senkrechte Rutenaufbewahrung so wie ich das gemacht habe, auch in waagrechter Form und als Deckenmontage denke ich auch. 
Bei den beiden letzten Varianten müssten dann zwei "Klettleisten" benutzt werden. Wg. dem Halt und dem Gewicht würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, da Klettband schon sehr gut hält.
Grüße, deBoe


----------



## Aalhunter33 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tipp um den Ruten unten mehr sicheren Halt zu geben:
Es gibt doch diese flachen Eierbecher im 10er Pack oder so !?!
Einfach unten auf die Leiste schrauben ? 
War nur so ein Blitzgedanke,weil ich eben den Geschirrspüler ausgeräumt habe und solch einen Eierbecher in der Hand hatte.
|bigeyes#6


----------



## NickAdams (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Eine saubere Lösung, Glückwunsch zu der guten Idee!

So long,

Nick


----------



## hoppa.7 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Hallo zusammen hier mal meine Rutenaufbewarung,hab die dinger mal an der Baustelle gefunden mußte nur pro halter 2 löcher für die Dübel bohren..was das genau für dinger sind und wo für man sie eigendlich braucht würde mich sehr interesieren,bitte um Info wenn jemand weiss wo man besorgen kann.......

Lg.Dennis..


----------



## Gohann (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Hallo Dennis, wofür die Dinger auch immer bestimmt waren, die Idee ist genial. Könntest Du mir bitte mal das Maß von der Wand bis zur äußeren Spitze angeben? Ich baue das Teil dann aus Holz nach.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Gohann (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*



Gohann schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis, wofür die Dinger auch immer bestimmt waren, die Idee ist genial. Könntest Du mir bitte mal das Maß von der Wand bis zur äußeren Spitze angeben? Ich baue das Teil dann aus Holz nach.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h



Sorry, Foto vergessen.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Glückwunsch zu der guten Idee!


----------



## hoppa.7 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Hallo Gohann,
Hoffe ich kann dir hier mit weiter helfen#h
Mfg Dennis


----------



## Kotzi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Die Dinger sind ja genial, ich druck mir das mal aus und zeige die mal meinem Vater, der hat eigentlich lang genug auf dem Bau und Sanitärbereich gearbeitet dass ihm das schonmal untergekommen sein könnte.
Aber ist absolut ein Fall von auch haben will.


----------



## hoppa.7 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Ja die dinger sind spitze,als ich sie im container gesehen hab hatte ich sofort das funkeln in den Augen und hab sie schon bildlich an der wand gesehen|supergri
Ich Glaube das sie aus einem bekleidungs geschäft stammen,ich meine schon mal gesehen zu haben das sowas ähnliches in solchen läden ist "zum aufhängen von kleidungs stücken mit dem kleider bügel"....


Gruss Dennis


----------



## Gohann (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*



hoppa.7 schrieb:


> Hallo Gohann,
> Hoffe ich kann dir hier mit weiter helfen#h
> Mfg Dennis



Wunderbar, damit kann ich etwas anfangen.

Besten Dank. Gohann#h


----------



## Ronny N. (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

@all,

dank google gefunden schönes Thema für die Winterzeit.
Möchte meine Teleruten waagerecht und meine Steckruten senkrecht im Keller aufbewahren. Habe aber leider sehr wenig Platz.
Gibt es hier noch so schöne, bzw. gute Ideen wie hier schon gezeigt?

Gruß Ronny N.


----------



## hewi (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*



Ronny N. schrieb:


> @all,
> 
> Möchte meine Teleruten waagerecht und meine Steckruten senkrecht im Keller aufbewahren. Habe aber leider sehr wenig Platz.
> Gibt es hier noch so schöne, bzw. gute Ideen wie hier schon gezeigt?
> Gruß Ronny N.


 
Hallo Ronny,
für die Teleruten als Vorschlag:
2 Bretter senkrecht an die schrauben und dann im Abstand von 4-6 cm 60er Schrauben eindrehen. Schrauben leicht nach oben neigen, dass die Ruten nicht runterrollen. Vor dem Eindrehen einen dünnen Schlauch über die Schrauben schieben, zum Schutz der Ruten. So bekommst du ca 20 Stück pro Meter unter.
Für Steckruten als Vorschlag:
Die grauen Abflußrohe vom Baumarkt mit Durchmesser 40 mm holen, in 25-30 cm Stücke schneiden. Diese mit billigen Schellen (hat Vater als Klempner bestimmt) auf ein waagerechtes Brett Schrauben, oder zwischen 2 waagerechten Brettern einklemmen. Obere Kante vom Rohr mit Kantenschutz abrunden. 
Oder Luxusvariante alles aus Alu vom Vater schweißen lassen
Gruß HeWi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*



hoppa.7 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich Glaube das sie aus einem bekleidungs geschäft stammen,ich meine schon mal gesehen zu haben das sowas ähnliches in solchen läden ist "zum aufhängen von kleidungs stücken mit dem kleider bügel"....



Das glaubst du richtig, die Teile werden in Boutiquen und Textilabteilungen von Kaufhäusern für Blusen und sonstige Klamotten, die an den Wänden aushängen, verwendet.
Basis ist eine pulverlackierte Schiene(gibt's in unterschiedl. Längen) mit 2 oder mehr angeschweißten Augen, die senkrecht an der Wand fest geschraubt wird.
In die Schiene werden dann diese Bögen gesteckt.
Wie man als Ottonormalverbraucher an sowas heran kommen soll, wenn man sie nicht gerade im Schrottcontainer findet, fällt mir allerdings auch nicht ein.

Ich würde sowas in modifizierter, abgewandelter Ausführung aus Multiplex nachbauen.


----------



## forent (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Toller Tipp, danke!


----------



## catfish 69 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Sehr gute Idee und einfach nachzubauen ! Werde ich wohl nachbauen in meinem Keller ! Danke und Petri von catfish


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*



Ronny N. schrieb:


> @all,
> dank google gefunden schönes Thema für die Winterzeit.
> Möchte meine Teleruten waagerecht und meine Steckruten senkrecht im Keller aufbewahren. Habe aber leider sehr wenig Platz.
> Gibt es hier noch so schöne, bzw. gute Ideen wie hier schon gezeigt?
> Gruß Ronny N.



Senkrecht........................................





und waagerecht.................................






im Keller ! 





#h


----------



## phirania (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Toll,ist ja ein ganzer Angelladen..|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## BronkoderBär (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Da hängen 7? Stradics aber das Bild sieht wie mit ner Kartoffel aufgenommen aus.

Prioritäten ne?^^


----------



## magut (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

daran merkt man, daß er Angler ist und nicht Fotograph#q
 hab ich deine Bilder übersehen die zu dem Thema passen :q
 ich find die Lösung echt klasse egal womit du die fotografiert hast :vik:
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## Ronny N. (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Super Vorschläge und danke hewi und schlotterschätt.

MfG Ronny N.


----------



## Ronny N. (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

@schlotterschätt,

super Bilder und eine geniale Lösung.
Was hast du für "Klammern" benutzt, gibt es so was im Baumarkt?

Gruß Ronny N.


----------



## ulf (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Hallo

Die Klammern sehen aus wie die, die man für so Garten-Geräte wie Besen, Rechen usw. nimmt. guckst Du http://www.amazon.de/Ger%C3%A4tehalter-Werkzeughalter-Gartenger%C3%A4tehalter-einsetzbar-Federstahl/dp/B00575BXWM/ref=sr_1_8?s=garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1388686125&sr=1-8
Die Idee, das auch an die Decke zu machen finde ich auch prima #6. An der Wand hab ich da keinen Platz, weil da schon Regale stehen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*



Ronny N. schrieb:


> @schlotterschätt,
> super Bilder und eine geniale Lösung.
> Was hast du für "Klammern" benutzt, gibt es so was im Baumarkt?
> Gruß Ronny N.



Ulf hat die "Klammern" verlinkt.#6
Die gibt's in etlichen Farben in jedem Baumarkt.
Füße sind Stopfen für HT-Rohre 50er und 70er (senkrecht) bzw. Überschiebmuffen (waagerecht).



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> *Da hängen 7? Stradics* aber das Bild sieht wie mit ner Kartoffel aufgenommen aus.
> Prioritäten ne?^^



Es sind 6, dazu 2 Twinpower, 2 Aspire, 'ne Ultegra und 'ne Technium.:k
(nich von den Kurbeln täuschen lassen, ick bin Doppelkurbelfetischist |rotwerden )

Ja und...die Kamera ........:vik:  Prioritäten eben.


----------



## ollidaiwa (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Hallo,

hat zwar nichts mit Basteln und Selbermachen zutun aber mit Recycling und in gewisser Hinsicht mit Rutenaufbewahrung.
Rutenständer aus Silvestermüll.
Eher für kürzere Ruten geeignet.
Eventuell eine Anregung für Jungangler.


----------



## Ronny N. (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Hallo,

der Anfang ist gemacht und ich habe mir, dank der guten Tipps, eine schöne Rutenaufbewahrung geschaffen.
Habe nicht viel an Material benötigt und das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen.

MfG Ronny N.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

prima Idee finde ich ,super


----------



## Ronny N. (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

@Hering 58,

ja genau und ich habe endlich Ordnung.

MfG Ronny N.


----------



## Nestola (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Wollte mir auch nen ständer bauen, habe aber mich zu dieser simplen und günstigeren variante entschieden. TOP Danke für den einfall. LG


----------



## berndheidem (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

Hallo!
Hab mir mal was von nem kumpel bauen lassen.reicht für 11 ruten und ist platzsparend.
MfG Bernd


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*



Nestola schrieb:


> Wollte mir auch nen ständer bauen,


Ts Ts, sowas, wo ist denn eigentlich der Fahnder verschollen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

@ Ronny N., berndheidem

Feine Regale hab ihr (bzw. Helfer) gezimmert!
Ihr habt aber irgendwie den (Reserve-)Platz für die nächsten Einkäufe vergessen, oder wie wollt ihr das lösen?


----------



## berndheidem (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Rutenaufbewahrung (Wandmontage im Eigenbau)*

noch ein regal bauen


----------

